# Private Message Tracking



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Where did it go?


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

dansee said:


> Where did it go?


You have to click off a little box right under "Miscellaneous Options" that reads "Request a read receipt for this message". It is right under where you type the message. I hate the change. :down:


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks, Joules...

Liked the old way better, too, but so it goes.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

dansee said:


> Thanks, Joules...
> 
> Liked the old way better, too, but so it goes.


Yep. It's just been a little difficult to retrain myself, but I'm sure I'll adjust eventually.


----------

